# Wattbike / WELLGO E148 PEDALS Compatible with SPD SL?



## TerryTibbs10 (6 Feb 2019)

Are the 
*WELLGO E148 PEDALS*

*https://wattbike.com/gb/product/wellgo-e148-pedals*

*Compatible with SPD SL?*

*If not, how do you use SPD SL in conjunction with a Wattbike?*

*Thanks*


----------



## Yellow Saddle (6 Feb 2019)

I can't comment on the red Look look-alike plastic cleats but the SPD-style cleats I know very well. Wellgo uses a cleat called a 98A. Those are the ones in the photo. They look like SPD cleats but they're not perfectly compatible and work far better on Wellgo pedals than Shimano.

However, if you are on a stationary bike, it doesn't really matter. The incompatibility only shows up with sticky/grindy unclip. Since there's no risk of falling off, they will be fine.

The read cleats look like copies of the first Look cleats.I have no idea what they are compatible with. Look at the Wellgo website.


----------



## TerryTibbs10 (6 Feb 2019)

@Yellow Saddle

Thank you for getting back to me,
When you say SPD, do you mean SPD SL?

I don't fully understand your answer.

Thanks


----------



## Yellow Saddle (6 Feb 2019)

TerryTibbs10 said:


> @Yellow Saddle
> 
> Thank you for getting back to me,
> When you say SPD, do you mean SPD SL?
> ...


Yeah, I was a bit all over the place.

The little black cleats are SPD and they fit in the underside of the pedals in the picture. The red cleats are lookalikes of Look or perhaps even SPD SL. I have no experience of those. However, Wellgo tries to be as compatible as can be without breaking patents. I bet those will be workable. 

You ask how do you use SPD SL with a Wattbike. You fit SPD SL pedals.

I'm not quite sure what the problem is. Do you have existing SPD SL shoes and pedals and want do get/get on a Wattbike?


----------



## TerryTibbs10 (6 Feb 2019)

@Yellow Saddle 

There is a wattbike in my gym. 

I realise that I could swap the existing Wellgo pedals for Shimano SPD SL pedals but that would be a bit of a hassle and if I left them there the vast majority of other people could not use them.

I have SPD SL shoes and the existing pedals on the wattbike have cages on the other side (which I am hoping is SPD SL underneath, i.e I simply remove the cages and put them back on after my work out)

Referring to your second sentence in your last answer are you basically saying that with that Wellgo pedal I can use an SPD SL cleat?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (6 Feb 2019)

In other words, the Wattbike in your gym doesn't have the pedals in the picture, instead it has flat pedals (with clips and straps) on the one side and something else, possibly SLs on the other side.
Removing the cages each time is no good. You won't wanna do that. Why not just see if your SLs fit? I think they will.


----------



## TerryTibbs10 (6 Feb 2019)

@Yellow Saddle

No, I am fairly certain that the pedals in the photograph are the ones on the bike and the cages fit into the unknown fitting... see this photograph (not from my gym)


----------



## Yellow Saddle (6 Feb 2019)

That orange thing in the photo is an adapter that's designed to make a clip-in pedal work with flat shoes.


----------



## the snail (7 Feb 2019)

TerryTibbs10 said:


> @Yellow Saddle
> 
> 
> Referring to your second sentence in your last answer are you basically saying that with that Wellgo pedal I can use an SPD SL cleat?


I don't think so, but you could fit look cleats to your spd sl shoes, the mounting holes in your shoes should fit either


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Feb 2019)

By default the Wattbikes have SPD (not SPD-SL) and the horrible Wellgo fitting on the other side that seems to not really work with anything despite claiming to be Look Keo compatible. You then have the orange plate with a cage and toe straps that clip into the Keo side.

My suggestion is to get a second pair of shoes with MTB style SPD cleats.


----------



## TerryTibbs10 (7 Feb 2019)

@Milkfloat Thank you, that answers my question.

You'd think that given that Wattbike is designed for fairly serious trainers, they would fit SPD SL as standard not something designed for mountain bikes / commuters.


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2019)

TerryTibbs10 said:


> @Milkfloat Thank you, that answers my question.
> 
> You'd think that given that Wattbike is designed for fairly serious trainers, they would fit SPD SL as standard not something designed for mountain bikes / commuters.


Except not everyone rides clipless even 'serious' cyclists, especially if it's in a public gym


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Feb 2019)

TerryTibbs10 said:


> @Milkfloat Thank you, that answers my question.
> 
> You'd think that given that Wattbike is designed for fairly serious trainers, they would fit SPD SL as standard not something designed for mountain bikes / commuters.



The problem is that Shimano won't license their design for SPD-SL to anyone, hence you don't get any 3rd party pedals. Look Keo is still a pretty popular choice though. There is no way to support all designs as you would need, speedplay, spd, spd-sl, look, time etc.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (7 Feb 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> By default the Wattbikes have SPD (not SPD-SL) and the horrible Wellgo fitting on the other side that seems to not really work with anything despite claiming to be Look Keo compatible. You then have the orange plate with a cage and toe straps that clip into the Keo side.
> 
> My suggestion is to get a second pair of shoes with MTB style SPD cleats.
> 
> View attachment 451198


I agree, with one caveat. Get the Wellgo 98A cleats. They will work perfectly with those pedals whereas the Shimano cleat won't.


----------



## TerryTibbs10 (7 Feb 2019)

@Yellow Saddle 

So I could use the Wellgo 98 A Cleats https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wellgo-standard-SHIMANO-mountain-pedals/dp/B003878YSM

With my SPD SL shoes in conjunction with the Wattbike?

That seems like the best option?


----------



## mgs315 (7 Feb 2019)

TerryTibbs10 said:


> @Yellow Saddle
> 
> So I could use the Wellgo 98 A Cleats https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wellgo-standard-SHIMANO-mountain-pedals/dp/B003878YSM
> 
> ...



No, you need two-bolt MTB shoes (SPD compatible, not 3-bolt SPD-SL).


----------



## Dan Ferris (12 Feb 2019)

TerryTibbs10 said:


> @Yellow Saddle
> 
> There is a wattbike in my gym.
> 
> ...



I do just that. Remove the plastic cages, take 5 seconds per side then use my usual road shoe. The plastic can be a bit stiff but they come off easy enough.


----------

